# alternative to ITS throttle



## redviper (May 5, 2014)

I have several donor golf carts for my small ev repower projects with Curtis 36 and 48 vdc controllers but they all are set up for ITS throttle that comes with the newer carts and they are a pain to work with . the older drives with a 0-5k pot are easier to make into a normal foot controlled accelerator pedal. what options are there or how would you make the ITS system into a normal foot control. the only choice I have now is to try to remove the complete pedal and ITS hardware from the carts and that has been a pain in the a$$ so far.


----------

